
Happy Employees May Be the Key to Success for Organizations - toni
http://www.psychologicalscience.org/index.php/news/releases/happy-employees-may-be-the-key-to-success-for-organizations.html
======
plnewman
It's an interesting concept but there's no context whatsoever in this; it's
just a press release.

I found zappos.com ceo Tony Hsieh's writing on the subject to be much more
informative.

